# Rocco



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am not sure if anyone on here was following the story of Rocco the Pittsburgh K9. He was doing ok from operations, but recently passed away. Rest in peace Officer Rocco  http://www.wtae.com/news/local/alle...uit/-/10927008/24168686/-/d5aomu/-/index.html Mod can move this if this is the wrong place. If so I am sorry.


----------



## Bman0221 (May 3, 2010)

Very Sad Story. RIP Brother Rocco.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm from Pittsburgh, saw it on the news yesterday and I am saddened to hear that he didn't make it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

From Pittsburgh - yes...poor Rocco.....he passed this evening in spite of having been cared for by the best vets in the area....:rip: Rocco 

Lee


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am about 20 minutes north from Pittsburgh. I actually was shocked when I heard this. The last I heard earlier today, was Rocco was doing much better and they had the bleeding stopped.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sad. It has been all over FB


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Born and Raised in the Steel City...Very sad. I had the opportunity to be involved with a training where I got to briefly meet his handler, who is an amazing person. My heart goes out to him and every part of me wants to see the thing that did this rot somewhere.

The Mayor has said there will be full honors for Rocco; the biggest thing I love about PA and Pittsburgh in general is that it's such a dog friendly place.

There's a video on this page that shows him getting saluted on his way from the vet's office: Pittsburgh police dog Rocco dies - Pittsburgh Post-Gazette

I cried my eyes out and hugged my dogs as hard as they'd let me. The bagpipes are rough to listen to.

RIP Rocco. There's a huge bite sleeve and bones waiting for you across the bridge.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

RIP Rocco. Loyalty until the end


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*Rocco K9*

Here is a petition going around, that I thought we need to share with everyone. https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...gal-ramifications-killing-k9-officer/7fKVMKD5


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Here is a petition going around, that I thought we need to share with everyone. https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...gal-ramifications-killing-k9-officer/7fKVMKD5


If this is not permissible, please delete it.


----------

